# homemade automatic fisherman like rig



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Since i bought an automatic fisherman ive been working on a version that will accept longer rods. Using the comercial model as a reference and came up with this. It works good but im still finetuning it. I engineered the trigger mechanisim out of bits and pieces of stuff i had in the garage.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

can you post a demenstration video?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fish master said:


> can you post a demenstration video?




Im working on it. The only way i know how to do that is upload it to youtube and post the link in here but my youtube account is messed up right now due to some recent changes they made to the site , so i have to figure another way.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Im working on it. The only way i know how to do that is upload it to youtube and post the link in here .


you can imbed the video into the post, if you figure out your account


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=9SbNHvF-D_Q



Hopefully this works. Heres a simple demonstration , not a good video but shows it function.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

would this be for hard or soft water??? Or like for something fishing on a dock??


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> would this be for hard or soft water??? Or like for something fishing on a dock??


Hard water. You place it at the hole. Works exactly like the automatic fisherman but i can use a longer rod with this for steelhead if i want. The main drawback with the automatic fisherman is you can only use up to like a 33 inch rod or something like that , with this i can go bigger. I can still scale this one down pretty easily to use short rods if i want. Works like a tip up , but sets the hook and lets you fight the fish on a fishing rod.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It isn't the Video, it is the computer operator. If I could bring it up and view it , anyone should be able to.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I uploaded the video from a mobile app , now looking at it from a desktop it is kinda difficult


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Video works. Looks like a auto fisherman to me!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have an auto fishermen myself. Just was not sure what your planned use was

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

